# Happy News!!!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello!

I'm SO happy to share that Pigeon Talkers Danny & Rebecca of Georgia opened their hearts and home to 8 pigeons that have been at the Marin Humane Society (near SF) since October. They included 6 kings (SFACC's Pet of the Week Barley- now called Marley and SJACS' Brutis among them) and what appear to be 2 homers (Jade & Mei Mei).

They were shipped on Tuesday afternoon and Rebecca picked them up at the crack of dawn this morning. 

I'm SO happy these lovely birds now have the dignity of a HOME and, thanks to Danny and Rebecca, the lives of 9 other king pigeons currently threatened with euthanasia for lack of space have a reprieve and will be able to take their place at the Marin Humane Society.

Who's next?

Please- _DON'T BREED, ADOPT!_


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Wow!!*

OMG!!!

Very good news indeed Elizabethy!!
Thank you so very much for sharing the news!
A new years blessing...

-Hilly


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TERRIFIC, WONDERFUL NEWS!!  

LOVE AND HUGS

Shi and the gang


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Way to go Danny and Rebecca!!!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

That is a great news, I'm very happy for all these birds, and thank you to Elizabeth and of course to Danny and Rebecca. 

Ivette


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

That's wonderful news! You rock Danny & Rebecca!

And you're amazing Elizabeth! So many birds wouldn't have a happy home today if it wasn't for you!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! WHAT A GREAT START TO 2010!!!!


So...Danny and Rebecca...How does it feel to be heroes???!!!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's terrific news, Elizabeth! Bless you, Danny and Rebecca.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What truly wonderful news! Thank you so very much Danny and Rebecca for adopting and to you, Elizabeth, for always being there for these birds. 

Terry


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

*Happy News !!!*

Oh that is Happy News and beautiful birds.... reading the post certainly made me feel happy too.... Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How wonderful for those sweet birds to have a great forever home.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great news!!! In that bottom photo, you can almost hear the bird's "YIPEE!!!"


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Wonderful News!!!!!!

Thank you Danny and Rebecca. The birds all look so happy in their new home.

Congratulations Elizabeth on yet another job well done.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats Danny and Rebecca! And we SALUTE you for an 8 KING rescue! BIG HUG to you from Valparaiso Indiana and a BIG feather slap from fellow Kings, KariJo and Anhony!


----------

